# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  What excuse for blood work?

## Scottish-Muscle

Going to doctors tomorrow, I phoned and asked for a blood test for specific things they said I'd have to go thru a GP to get them to write and confirm it for the nurse to do it etc. Im in the UK btw.

So what excuse should I make up for getting blood work. Reason is my levels are fked as it is but I just want a blood test of certain things such as free test, test, estrogen etc... For my reference to fix it myself.

Problem is they will most likely ask WHY I want it, and the simple answer of cause I do isn't going to budge it so what is a good idea? and the whole I feel tired, low sex drive thing they already know about and would just send me back to a endo so that won't work, need something else??

----------


## brad1986

whats wrong with going to an endo? Maybe thats what you need. Idk how thing work in uk but in the states you dont need to give a reason... me personally i tell the doc the truth straight up. There doctors not police. Being honest with the dr imo is always the best way to go...honesty with police...different story haha

----------


## NattyGraham

Say you were taking a natural supplement, like protein and you started to get acne so you stopped taking it and later found out the FDA banned the product due to being spiked with a banned substance and now your worried about your hormones...

----------


## PK-V

Forget all of that shit and just say you want a full blood panel to check your levels for reference in the future

Unless your on something you wont have to worry about any questions!

If you are on, when you go back in to collect the results tell him you were taking a legal prohormone!

????????????????

profit

----------


## zabster151

directlabs.com does everything

----------


## Ashop

> Going to doctors tomorrow, I phoned and asked for a blood test for specific things they said I'd have to go thru a GP to get them to write and confirm it for the nurse to do it etc. Im in the UK btw.
> 
> So what excuse should I make up for getting blood work. Reason is my levels are fked as it is but I just want a blood test of certain things such as free test, test, estrogen etc... For my reference to fix it myself.
> 
> Problem is they will most likely ask WHY I want it, and the simple answer of cause I do isn't going to budge it so what is a good idea? and the whole I feel tired, low sex drive thing they already know about and would just send me back to a endo so that won't work, need something else??


Just tell your doctor that your just not feeling well overall and would like a complete bloodwork panel ran to rule everything or anything out. Take a list of the important things you want checked.

----------


## Jeremiah

we should not follow any comments and advice of non-professional person in such serious case...
You must contact with a a good doctor to diagnose your problem..

----------


## mxbrown

I love the banned prohormone plan. I'm seeing the doc for that exact thing right now. I told the nurse I got gyno from that knock off crap. She ordered up labs for T hcg and estro.

----------


## dec11

> Going to doctors tomorrow, I phoned and asked for a blood test for specific things they said I'd have to go thru a GP to get them to write and confirm it for the nurse to do it etc. Im in the UK btw.
> 
> *So what excuse should I make up for getting blood work*. Reason is my levels are fked as it is but I just want a blood test of certain things such as free test, test, estrogen etc... For my reference to fix it myself.
> 
> Problem is they will most likely ask WHY I want it, and the simple answer of cause I do isn't going to budge it so what is a good idea? and the whole I feel tired, low sex drive thing they already know about and would just send me back to a endo so that won't work, need something else??


why the excuse? its confidential, you dont have to make anything up, nothing is going to happen to you

----------


## Juiceddownunder

^ I agree, just be hounest, doc/patient confidetiality is a wonderfull thing..

----------


## baseline_9

Where do you live in the UK

----------


## Halbertt

Running is also effective to enhance blood circulation...
So you should try to run early in the morning daily...

personal trainers orange county

----------


## kleaver

no hijjacking threads please, start a new one if you need to

----------


## PK-V

> why the excuse? its confidential, you dont have to make anything up, nothing is going to happen to you




I was under the assumption

blood work with your name goes to lab 

test levels over 9000

you apply for health insurance

something happens and they investigate

???????????????

your on self prescribed androgen's

med insurance/life insurance small print

enjoy paying for your own medical bill's
screwing your family out of any money they might have got

----------


## PK-V

bump

----------


## ComputerGuy

Yeah, you really have to watch the insurance companies.... I am rated for sleep apnea (which originated from a cycle I did did you know that test can trigger sleep apnea?) Now my life insurance costs three times what it should...

----------


## Big Digger

Hi Scottish-Muscle. I agree with computer guy, be careful with what you tell the Dr. See, the Dr and you have the confidentiality agreement, but insurance companies can look at your medical records whenever they want. Since everything the Dr writes down goes in your chart, they get to see it. Also, if insurance companies think like my Dr; meaning they think they pay the Dr bill; they feel entitled to your information. Fortunately with me, I went in for a physical and just asked to have blood work done and also asked to know my testosterone levels . It wasn't a problem, but I'm in the states. I think as long as you don't go costing the insurance company too much profit you'll be OK. 

Also, never be under the impression you have to stay with the Dr you are seeing. If you don't like them, move on. You don't report to them, they work for you. 

What you might want to do is talk to others who enjoy our lifestyle and see if there is a Dr out there that is sympathetic to your situation.

----------


## Big Digger

Hi Scottish-Muscle. I agree with computer guy, be careful with what you tell the Dr. See, the Dr and you have the confidentiality agreement, but insurance companies can look at your medical records whenever they want. Since everything the Dr writes down goes in your chart, they get to see it. Also, if insurance companies think like my Dr; meaning they think they pay the Dr bill; they feel entitled to your information. Fortunately with me, I went in for a physical and just asked to have blood work done and also asked to know my testosterone levels . It wasn't a problem, but I'm in the states. I think as long as you don't go costing the insurance company too much profit you'll be OK. 

Also, never be under the impression you have to stay with the Dr you are seeing. If you don't like them, move on. You don't report to them, they work for you. 

What you might want to do is talk to others who enjoy our lifestyle and see if there is a Dr out there that is sympathetic to your situation.

----------

